# Islander lost in Ensenada, MX



## h20man (Aug 11, 2008)

It appears that a sailboat ran aground in Ensenada on 21 June. ... The boat was then signed over to a salvage team that (in exchange for taking full responsibility to clean up after boat) got rights to boat.

It also appears that the boat had full insurance.










There is a 



 video that has footage from the first day

sad....


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

A sad sight.


----------



## dwedeking (Jan 28, 2007)

Bad day for boats in Ensenada. Across the bay a smaller boat dragged anchor that night and spent a few days on the beach. They were able to hook a couple trucks up to it at low tide and drag it out far enough that when the tied came in, it could sail away.


----------

